# Ripristinare /var

## pingoo

Ciao,

ho fatto la leggerezza di cancellare una ripartizione, la 5, e non ho notato che le successive sono state rinominate. Ma, cosa veramente grave, al riavvio successivo mi sono limitato a editare il parametro di boot che il sistema stranamente  :Very Happy:  non si avviava. Vi risparmio tutto ciò che ho accaduto (!) fatto sta che alla fine mi ritrovo con la partizione che ospita /var che non l'ha presa benissimo tanto che ora /var è quasi completamente vuota. E non sarei quì se il sistema si avviasse senza problemi. In particolare:

hald non parte all'avvio

"se hald non parte non parto neanch'io" (X dixit)

(alsa farfuglia qualcosa)

credo che nessun pacchetto risulti installato pur essendolo

Ci siamo: qualche rimedio rapido e indolore per sistemare l'ambaradan? (Beh! No, non ero sicuro che si scrivesse a quel modo!  :Razz:  )

----------

## k01

controlla che /var/cache/hald esista, se così non è creala e riprova ad avviare hal.

se non esiste più nemmeno /var/db è normale che portage dia qualche problema. cerca qualche spunto qua: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-513191-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## cloc3

io ti consiglierei di provare ad essere abbastanza fortunato da aver conservato almeno /var/lib/portage/world, altrimenti non potresti neppure tentare un emerge -e @world di ripristino ...

 :Razz: 

----------

## pingoo

Ok, dopo aver creato la cartella /var/cache/hald e /var/lib/dbus l'avvio è regolare, grazie.

Non ce l'ho fatta ad essere sufficientemente fortunato  :Wink:  In effetti nella discussione suggerita mi ritrovo nella situazione di discostu, ovvero con l'intera /var che era stata cancellata e non c'è traccia di una qualche soluzione.

----------

## djinnZ

ecco perchè continuo a dire che tutta l'impostazione di LFHS è balorda e /var/db è quanto peggio (vedrei più il portage in var ed il db in usr, mi pare molto più logico).

Ti conviene iniziare la ricompilazione totale ex novo perchè non hai alcun modo di ricostruire il database (se fosse stato un blocco per corruzione ci sono le soluzioni invece).

Per il futuro fatti una copia di /var/db o spostala dove non rischia di essere persa o corrotta con facilità (personalmente uso/usavo un mount --bind ma dovrebbe funzionare anche un link).

----------

## pingoo

Ahimé temo che sarei riuscito a far danno anche se fosse stato in altro luogo "più idoneo"  :Smile: 

A dire il vero non ho per niente voglia di ricompilare tutto... piuttosto mi sa che non posso aggiornare più.

Non è che si riesce in qualche modo a ricostruire un qualcosa di sporco ma che mi permetterebbe poi di aggiornare? Provo ad esporre una bozza di idea.

Diciamo che vorrei poter indicare come installati determinati (anche tutti i pacchetti) con la relativa versione e con le use al momento determinabili o anche quelle di default. Non c'è alcun modo che non preveda la ricompilazione? Alla fine io gli eseguibili li ho già e le info sulle dipendenze sono presenti negli ebuild.

Es. avendo io installato kdebase-startkde-4.5.3, so già che tutte le possibili dipendenze risultano installate, si tratterebbe in molti casi di stabilirne solo la versione.

Altra domanda : com'è che provando un emerge -pu system pare accorgersi che utilizzo openrc e baselayout-2? In fondo neanche openrc risulta installato... e package.mask non ha nulla a riguardo.

----------

## pingoo

Bene, dopo aver cercato in giro, avevo trovato un vecchio script, mi pare si chiamasse regenpackages, ma non ero riuscito a riportare il sistema in uno stato coerente, in particolare per le USE. Quindi, alla fine ho semplicemente reinstallato da zero.

----------

